# Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung



## KlickerHH (17. Januar 2016)

Moin Moin zusammen!

Ich habe mir heute mal den Spaß gemacht und mir die Webcam in Heiligenhafen angeschaut. Und zwar von etwa 7.20 bis 8.15 und dann wieder ab 15.30.

Abfahrt aller Schiffe war nach 8 Uhr und die Einigkeit fuhr als letzter Kutter raus, um 8.10 Uhr. Sie war aber auch als Erste wieder im Hafen, um ca. 15.35 Uhr. Jetzt ist es 15.55 Uhr und die Einigkeit liegt allein an der Pier.

16.15 Uhr Tanja und Ostpreussen nun auch.

Ist das vorsätzlich oder einfach nur Zufall?

Gruß
Klicker


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Hallo
 Ich glaube immer das es Vorsatz ist . Früher sind die kutter auch bedeutend schneller gefahren als heute .

Gruß von der Küste 
#d#d#d


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Da müssen wir doch wohl nix weiter zu schreiben, oder? :vik:
Das die im Winter erst später raus fahren wegen der Sichtverhältnisse ist wohl ok. In der Regel sind sie auch ab und zu volle 8 Stunden unterwegs, aber!!!
Es wird immer schlimmer und auf der anderen Seite wird gejammert, dass immer weniger Leute kommen. Siehe Tanja. Fast immer um 15.15H drin. Damit sie als erster am Steg liegt #q

 Da lobe ich mir Laboe und Eckernförde


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*



DER MÄCHTIGE schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich glaube immer das es Vorsatz ist . Früher sind die kutter auch bedeutend schneller gefahren als heute .
> 
> Gruß von der Küste
> #d#d#d



Moin,
ganz Unrecht hast du da wohl nicht.........versucht man etwa den Verzehr von Getränken etc. etwas "anzukurbeln"? |rolleyes
Jeder soll da seinen Schnitt machen, aber man sollte uns nicht für dumm verkaufen....... von daher sollten wir evtl. die Zeiten hier mal posten ?? #c

Muss aber am Ende jeder für sich entscheiden.........#c


----------



## drolle68 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Hallo. Die Kutter dürfen im Winter erst bei Sonnenaufgang fahren.  Die Einigkeit war wirklich ausnahmsweise mal als erstes drin. Habe Bilder gesehen von sehr vollen Kisten !!! . Die Boote dürfen nur 8 h rausfahren !! Ansonsten brauchen sie einen zweiten Kapitän !!! Gruß Drolle


----------



## drolle68 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Das mit den 8 Stunden scheint in Ecktown und Laboe irgendwie anders zu sein. Weiß da einer mehr. ????


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Hallo. Die Kutter dürfen im Winter erst bei Sonnenaufgang fahren.  Die Einigkeit war wirklich ausnahmsweise mal als erstes drin. Habe Bilder gesehen von sehr vollen Kisten !!! . Die Boote dürfen nur 8 h rausfahren !! Ansonsten brauchen sie einen zweiten Kapitän !!! Gruß Drolle




Moin drolle, danke für die Info........... das sagt aber nicht, warum auch bei einer 8Std Ausfahrt teilweise extra langsam gefahren wird. Hat teilweise einen bitteren Beigeschmack, den auch wir bei einigen Boardie-Touren bemerkt hatten......


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Das mit den 8 Stunden scheint in Ecktown und Laboe irgendwie anders zu sein. Weiß da einer mehr. ????



In Laboe geht's um 7.30H los bis meistens 17H. Fahrzeiten sind 1 bis 1,5 Stunden. In Eckernförde ging es im Sommer schon um 7H los, zurück auch gegen 16.30H - 17H.

 Die reine Angelzeit ist definitiv länger. Und ich fahre zum Angeln um zu angeln, und nicht um zu fahren #h

 Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
 Ich bin selber viele Jahre in Heiligenhafen gewesen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin drolle, danke für die Info........... das sagt aber nicht, warum auch bei einer 8Std Ausfahrt teilweise extra langsam gefahren wird. Hat teilweise einen bitteren Beigeschmack, den auch wir bei einigen Boardie-Touren bemerkt hatten......


 
 Rolf, ich tippe mal, daß es eine Mischung von Verzehrankurbelung und 'optimierter' Leistung / Spritverbrauch ist #c

 Bzgl. der Abfahrtszeiten und Drolle's Einwand, wären auch evtl. die sog. 'Longtörns' in den Überlegungen zu berücksichtigen. Das sind z.B. 12 Std. Touren.


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Rolf, ich tippe mal, daß es eine Mischung von Verzehrankurbelung und 'optimierter' Leistung / Spritverbrauch ist #c
> 
> Bzgl. der Abfahrtszeiten und Drolle's Einwand, wären auch evtl. die sog. 'Longtörns' in den Überlegungen zu berücksichtigen. Das sind z.B. 12 Std. Touren.



Moin Olaf,
so war auch mein Gedanke


----------



## Skizzza (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Am besten etwas leise sein bei diesen Thema, denn es hat etwas mit Zoll etc. zu tun. Daher gerne Thema schließen bitte.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Wir sind ganz Ohr. Dann schreib mal was.


----------



## KlickerHH (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Das interessiert mich jetzt aber auch. Ist es, um den Untersuchungen zum genauen Zeitpunkt zu entgehen, dass man vor dem Ende der offiziellen (bezahlten) 8 Stunden im Hafen ist? Oder danach? Im Ernst, sollen die Leute, die bezahlt haben, unter den Dingen auch noch Leid tragen, die andere sowieso verursachen? Der Dieselpreis ist in den letzten Wochen um etwa 30 Cent pro Liter gefallen. Wird die Fahrt jetzt günstiger? Nein, nur die Taschen voller......
In Heiligenhafen 40 Ocken für 8 Stunden (offiziell) ohne Essen, in Ecktown 45 Ocken für 10 Stunden mit Essen....... Auch wenn das ein brisantes oder schon oft diskutiertes Thema ist, ich wollte doch nur mal andere Meinungen hören. Übrigens verlasse ich morgens gegen halb8 das Haus, da geht in HH schon langsam die Sonne auf........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Die Lösung wäre so einfach, einfach nur noch von Laboe fahren. Die Rügenland fährt auch bald wieder von dort. Zusammen mit der Blauort doch 100x besser als von Heiligenhafen....meine persönliche Meinung

Lg


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Lösung wäre so einfach, einfach nur noch von Laboe fahren. Die Rügenland fährt auch bald wieder von dort. Zusammen mit der Blauort doch 100x besser als von Heiligenhafen....meine persönliche Meinung
> 
> Lg



..... #6


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

es gibt doch andere kutter in der nähe,burg ist doch nur ein katzensprung oder auch laboe ist nicht weit weg.  solange es die kapitäne nicht im geldbeutel spüren machen die doch was sie wollen.
hab sowas zum glück weder von den oben genannten häfen,noch von rügen aus erleben müssen.
und das mit den 8h und dann ein 2. käpten hab ich aber anderst gehört. auf rügen erzählte ein kapitän das die unter 12h bleiben müssen,weil sonst ein 2. mit an bord sein muss.


----------



## Waldima (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*

Früher wurde in Heiligenhafen auch deutlich länger als acht Stunden gefahren - immer mit einem Kapitän. Und dass erst im Hellen gefahren darf, ist auch nicht neu. Daher gab es bis zum 1.6.2002 differierende Abfahrts-/Ankunftszeiten im Sommer/Winter. Die Kapitäne haben es selbst ganzjährig auf 7.30 h bis 15.30 h geändert. Daher ist das Argument der verspäteten Abfahrt im Winter, weil es erst später hell wird, also sehr dünn.


----------



## Macker (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abfahrtzeiten Angelkutter - Eure Meinung*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Das mit den 8 Stunden scheint in Ecktown und Laboe irgendwie anders zu sein. Weiß da einer mehr. ????



Blauort zb 2 Kapitäne.
Egbert und Birte haben beide Patent.

Gruß Jörg


----------

